# Fahrraddiebstahl!!! 500 Finderlohn!!!



## ZENTAC (22. Oktober 2007)

Hallo Leute,

mir wurde am 8.10.2007 bei einem Arztbesuch AUS DER PRAXIS meines Hausarztes in KO-Horchheim mein SCOTT Genius Mountainbike gestohlen.

Der Diebstahl des Mountainbikes wurde bei der Polizeiinspektion Lahnstein bereits angezeigt.

Es handelt sich um eine UNIKAT aus Carbon von der Firma SCOTT in
schwarz &  weiss und gelber Aufschrift. Wert ca 6500.
Bilder und Seriennummer des Rades findet Ihr in dem beigefügten PDF Dokument.

Gestern (21.10.) wurde mein Rad gegen 20:15 Uhr In KO-Horchheim gesehen.
Es werden auch jeden Tag die Flugblätter von den Bushaltestellen Horchheim und Lahnstein gerissen. Und wir hängen sie JEDEN TAG wieder auf... und man legt sich auf die Lauer!

Ich Kopfgeld von 500 ausgesetzt und möchte euch darum bitten das Flugblatt in der Anlage an JEDEN weiter zu leiten den Ihr kennt, um es überall wo es nicht stört auszuhängen.

Ich hoffe auf Eure Mithilfe.

Solltet Ihr Sie Informationen für mich haben oder Rückfragen stehe ich 
gerne jederzeit zur Verfügung.

Ich bedanke mich sehr für Eure Aufmerksamkeit und verbleibe

mfg
ZENTAC


----------



## Joki (25. Oktober 2007)

ZENTAC schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,
> 
> mir wurde am 8.10.2007 bei einem Arztbesuch AUS DER PRAXIS meines Hausarztes in KO-Horchheim mein SCOTT Genius Mountainbike gestohlen.
> 
> ...



mit so einem hightech bike fährt man auch nicht in der stadt rum!
hast du es denn wenigestens in der Praxis abgeschlossen oder stand das gute Stück während deines Termins dort unabgeschlossen rum?
Ich hoffe das deine Aufrufe Erfolg haben werden!

Gruß

Joki


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pfohlenrolle (11. November 2007)

Hat sich was getan? 
Bin öfter auf der Pfaffendörfer Höhe und da auch im Wald unterwegs, dein Bike wäre mir sicher aufgefallen. Eigentlich solltest du wissen, daß du in Horchheim so ein Bike niemals hättest rumstehen lassen dürfen.

Mach ma'n Update, halte bis dahin die Augen auf


----------



## superrocker73 (13. November 2007)

Auch ich bin öfter mit dem MTB auf der anderen Rheinseite unterwegs und halte die Augen offen...hab's aber noch nicht rumfahren sehen...sorry...


----------



## baldur (13. November 2007)

Ich halte die Augen im Westerwald auf,kann ja nicht schaden!


----------



## Hupert (13. November 2007)

baldur schrieb:


> Ich halte die Augen im Westerwald auf,kann ja nicht schaden!



Woanders warst du doch eh noch nie...  und Baldumm es IST doch schon bei den Bullen angezeigt. Jetzt kann dein Verein mal zeigen was so in ihm steckt!


----------



## labo (7. Februar 2008)

bike wieder da???
ich habs leider noch nie gesehen...
(komme aus der nähe)


----------

